# Football Tips from Kings Of Odds :)



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 9, 2014)

*Tips released for today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds,
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Saudi Arabia » Saudi Professional League » Al-Ettifaq - Al-Taawon
Bet type: 1X2
*Al-Ettifaq 2.30*, at Bet365 (18:00 CET)

_Good luck! _


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Czech Republic » Synot liga » Slovacko - Jihlava
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Slovacko -0.75 2.01*, at Pinnacle (17:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Results for yesterday from The Betbrain:

Netherlands » Eerste Divisie: 18 u: Den Bosch 1.99 (20:00 CET)
Den Bosch - Venlo = *2-0, WON 17.82 u *

Poland » Ekstraklasa: 5 u: Legia -0.75 1.97 (20:30 CET)
Jagiellonia - Legia = *0-3, WON 4.85 u*

Day balance:
*2-0, +22.67 units*
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage* and his 
full results/stats since 11 April at our website!

As you can see, in this period of time he released
220 tips, which means 110 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+529.37 units profit*, 
which means a *52.9% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.
---------------

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD
One week: 40 USD
One day: 13 USD*

All subscription memberships are fully guaranteed! 
If you don't make a profit, you will get his tips until
you will be in profit.
Read the details on The BetBrain's tipster webpage.

Sensational offer from The BetBrain (just for forum
members!): 
Non-guaranteed subscription membership at drastically
slashed prices, valid just for 8 subscribers at any time:

*One month: 60 USD
One week: 24 USD*

Non-guaranteed means that even if you are on loss
after your membership has expired, you will not get
any new days of tips for free.
Send inquiry through our "Contact" webpage for
payment information.
--------------- ---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, make money, have 
your own successful sports-tipping business!

You will have a setup which is almost like a site
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._


----------

